# Bailey, Emma and I - Professional pictures! (and LOTS of them)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Last weekend, Bailey, Emma and I went to visit Emma's sister, Callie (aka Itty Bitty) and her family. Callie's mom, Susan (Susabell is her SM name) is a very talented professional photographer and was kind enough to offer to take pictures of my two crazy pups and me. We had a great time taking pictures but it was a challenge for Susan and I to get my two monkeys, Bailey and Emma to cooperate - they sure made us work hard! You can tell Callie is a pro at modeling for pictures - she posed perfectly while we had to try every trick in the book just to get my two to look at the camera! :HistericalSmiley: Susan did a fantastic job and the pictures turned out beautifully. I'm having a hard time choosing which ones to share with you all, so here are MANY of them - hope you enjoy them! 

Susan - THANK YOU so much for these beautiful pictures! I absolutely love them!!! :chili:










































































































Here are sisters Emma and Callie: 









More pics to come...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*More pictures...*

And here are some pictures of Bailey, Emma and Mommy:


























I even got to play dress up for some of the pictures - that was fun! :aktion033:


















Thank you for looking. And Susan, I can't THANK YOU enough!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nida! Of course the pups look fantastic....but YOU, my dear....look like a professional model yourself!!!! :aktion033:

I love each and every picture!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww my heart just melted... you're all sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Last weekend, Bailey, Emma and I went to visit Emma's sister, Callie (aka Itty Bitty) and her family. Callie's mom, Susan (Susabell is her SM name) is a very talented professional photographer and was kind enough to offer to take pictures of my two crazy pups and me. We had a great time taking pictures but it was a challenge for Susan and I to get my two monkeys, Bailey and Emma to cooperate - they sure made us work hard! You can tell Callie is a pro at modeling for pictures - she posed perfectly while we had to try every trick in the book just to get my two to look at the camera! :HistericalSmiley: Susan did a fantastic job and the pictures turned out beautifully. I'm having a hard time choosing which ones to share with you all, so here are MANY of them - hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Susan - THANK YOU so much for these beautiful pictures! I absolutely love them!!! :chili:
> .



It was my pleasure! I had a blast photographing all of you :wub:

This was only my second pet photo shoot, so I appreciate your putting up with my bumbling around :blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Soooooo amazing! Absolutely gorgeous pics and models!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These are gorgeous. I love the pic you have as your signature pic now. So beautiful. And all the pics of you with the fluffs are heartwarming. Little Bailey has such a kind and beautiful face. And Emma is the cutest, as always!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous!! You are beautiful Nida, and Bailey and Emma look so precious! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! All these pictures are amazing! I love them all!


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

WOW! These are amazing photos. You all look amazing. What great keepsakes!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow...great pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are absolutely beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

simply Beautiful!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I LOVE all these photos, Nida! Susan is wildly talented- I wish I lived near her! These photos will be forever keepsakes for sure


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> I LOVE all these photos, Nida! Susan is wildly talented- I wish I lived near her! These photos will be forever keepsakes for sure



Thanks :innocent: Too bad you don't live near San Francisco, I go there a few times a year


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Susabell said:


> Thanks :innocent: Too bad you don't live near San Francisco, I go there a few times a year


Susan, let me know the next you are in SF!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fantastic, beautiful pictures. You would never know this was work as Susan captured all of you beautifully.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wow!!!! Absolutely beautiful pictures.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub: I LOVE THE PICTURES!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunning! You too!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Every one of the pictures are absolutely beautiful, Nida!!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Stunning photos!! Loved them all!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My gosh! You are stunning!! Are you Middle Eastern? You have gorgeous eyes! And your pups couldn't be more adorable. I love looking at both of them. 
Like you, I also have a soft spot for Poodles, so your precious Bailey just warms up my heart. I also have to add that I love how you get his head and beard trimmed.
And Emma is just gorgeous; I love her little face!!:wub::wub::wub: 
Thank you for sharing. Love love love these pictures!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fabulous photos!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Emma is so cute!!!! I love that fluffy look-a-like!

All the photos are beautiful but My favorite pictures of Emma are of her sitting in the hat box & on top the pillow. Actually all of the ones of her in her yellow dress!

HUGS and SNUGGLES!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Very beautiful family!

God bless you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Susan - you did an amazing job on all the photographs.:chili::chili: Each one is better than the last. You really captured very special moments. And Nida - I always tell you that you are one of the most photogenic people I've ever know!! You take a stunning photo - so beautiful.:thumbsup: I'm so glad that you had this photo session. :thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow! Those pictures are incredible! Susan is obviously a very gifted photographer. It's hard to believe it's only her second pet photo shoot! If she lived by me, I would book her in a second!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Wow!! Absolutely stunning. You are gorgeous, and so are your fluffs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

All 3 of you are over the moon beautiful! So very happy for you that you got to enjoy such a fun day  !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Nida! Of course the pups look fantastic....but YOU, my dear....look like a professional model yourself!!!! :aktion033:
> 
> I love each and every picture!!!


Wow, thank you, Pat!!! :blush: That is very sweet of you but I must say the magic is all in Susan's camera!!



michellerobison said:


> Aww my heart just melted... you're all sooo gorgeous!


Thanks Michelle! 



Susabell said:


> It was my pleasure! I had a blast photographing all of you :wub:
> 
> This was only my second pet photo shoot, so I appreciate your putting up with my bumbling around :blink:


Oh please, you're a total pro! I know my two didn't make your job easy but you really were great. I love each and every one of these pictures! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Soooooo amazing! Absolutely gorgeous pics and models!


Thanks Stacy! 



eiksaa said:


> These are gorgeous. I love the pic you have as your signature pic now. So beautiful. And all the pics of you with the fluffs are heartwarming. Little Bailey has such a kind and beautiful face. And Emma is the cutest, as always!


Thanks Aastha! I love that picture of the two of them as well. This is my first nice picture with both Bailey and Emma so it's very special. I'm planning on enlarging and framing it or getting a photo canvas made out of it. Thank you for your sweet words about my two crazy pups. 



Furbabies mom said:


> They are gorgeous!! You are beautiful Nida, and Bailey and Emma look so precious! Thanks for sharing them!


Aww, thanks Deb! Susan has skills...I don't look like that in real life :blush: hehee! But my dogs are always gorgeous :wub:



lynda said:


> Just beautiful:thumbsup:


Thanks Lynda!



sherry said:


> Oh my gosh! All these pictures are amazing! I love them all!


Thanks Sherry. I'm glad you liked the pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You and the pups make a stunning sight :heart: lovely pictures.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, the pictures are beautiful. You all look great. Thanks for sharing. :aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love these.... how sweet of Susan


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nida!!! You are so beautiful and exotic! All the pics are wonderful but I especially love the first one of Bailey...he looks so thoughtful....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. Nida, you have a beautiful smile.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY GOSH, they are so beautiful! You all look like professional models : )


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

All the pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Not Only are These Pictures Fantastic But The Person Taking them did a wonderful Job. So Happy You shared these. Just Beautiful.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Each and every picture is beautiful!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful! I have been admiring these on FB too. Susan did a wonderful job capturing everyone!

And the pictures that include you too...awesome! Lookin' good Mama! (I still can't get my eyeliner to look as good as yours!)


----------

